# Ed Parker Two Man Set and Other Demos



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Sep 10, 2006)

More video of Mr. Parker sharing kenpo...


----------



## Hand Sword (Sep 10, 2006)

Outstanding Stuff!

I miss him!


----------



## seca2man (Sep 10, 2006)

Mr Hawkins:

Sir, I don't know where you get this footage, looks to be from the 70s, but it's simply awesome!  I saw SGM Parker twice at seminars and I forgot how truly fast and powerful he was.  Appreciate the material!

Full Salute

PS:  Is that Frank Trejo?


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Sep 11, 2006)

seca2man said:


> Mr Hawkins:
> 
> Sir, I don't know where you get this footage, looks to be from the 70s, but it's simply awesome! I saw SGM Parker twice at seminars and I forgot how truly fast and powerful he was. Appreciate the material!
> 
> ...


 
Yes it is Mr. Trejo.  The footage was given to me by my original Kenpo instructor.  He gave about 14+ hours of VHS of Mr. Parker.  I converted it all to digital media for him and have started sharing some small snippets with people who were not blessed to see this stuff.


----------



## Justin (Sep 11, 2006)

Kenpojujitsu3 said:


> Yes it is Mr. Trejo. The footage was given to me by my original Kenpo instructor. He gave about 14+ hours of VHS of Mr. Parker. I converted it all to digital media for him and have started sharing some small snippets with people who were not blessed to see this stuff.


Thanks for both your time and effort.  

JD


----------

